# What are these worth?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Around 200 rounds of blanks, look like 308 (7.62 nato) to me. Some rusting from the clips getting wet.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

$5.00 best offer


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, that one belt is in pretty rough shape, linked 7.62 blanks, condition highly questionable.
Maybe $0.05 per round for the belt in decent shape and $0.01 per for the rusty [email protected]


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Not much.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's one of the things I miss about not hunting Eglin anymore. I use to find cool stuff like that all the time in the woods. Smoke grenades , flares, belts of blanks.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

Folks buy them to hang in the man cave, not to shoot, you should get about 20.00 for both if someone wanted them.


----------

